# Alternative to kitchen pass-through?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sheetrock on kitchen side, mirror on the living room side againt the back side of the sheetrock, glass shelves, at the top 2, small lights.


----------



## Sgravelle6896 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks joe. So you are on the same page as me? Covering over the pass through would not make the space look smaller? Or do people prefer the 'open' look?

I have attached a picture of the kitchen side


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Does not matter what other people think, it's your house.
I did one for a customer that wanted a window over her kitchen sink in a 100 plus year old home so she could look out and see her horses out in the field.
Come to find out there was a main beam right where the window needed to go.
I went outside and took a picture of what she would have seen from that window and had someone paint a picture of the sceen on the back side of a piece of plate glass, then layed a mirror over it on the back side.
Once framed with window casing and a stool it looked like a window.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Does not matter what other people think, it's your house.
> I did one for a customer that wanted a window over her kitchen sink in a 100 plus year old home so she could look out and see her horses out in the field.
> Come to find out there was a main beam right where the window needed to go.
> I went outside and took a picture of what she would have seen from that window and had someone paint a picture of the sceen on the back side of a piece of plate glass, then layed a mirror over it on the back side.
> Once framed with window casing and a stool it looked like a window.


 
 Well I suppose you could say that was a creative solution Joe.

IMO nothing beats a view of your horses prancing in the field though. Moving the sink wasn't an option obviously huh?


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Sgravelle6896 said:


> Thanks joe. So you are on the same page as me? Covering over the pass through would not make the space look smaller? Or do people prefer the 'open' look?
> 
> I have attached a picture of the kitchen side


 
Joe is correct in that it is your house and you need to be happy living there.
But your BF is correct in that it will give the illusion of less space, even though you gained shelf space.

For re-sale purposes the trend in Real Estate currently is open concept. Large flowing spaces as opposed to chopped up rooms.

Regardless, its not a huge change that you are contemplating and it is one that is easily reversed


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I like the pass through concept. 
My first thought is to frame it out with a nice mantle
top and go from there. You could make two glass doors
for it or install a stained glass window, (which would be
my choice) 
I would like to see a pic without the covering. 
I have a couple of more ideas for you, if you're interested.
Joann


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I like the idea of the whole wall disappearing to make for one larger entrance


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Is there a window in this kitchen, and it across from the pass
through opening?


----------

